# Mail Merge not working correctly



## nighthawk3001 (Dec 13, 2007)

I have someone who uses mail merge on a word document. The source file is a excel spreadsheet. She uses Office 2007 on Windows Vista. When she goes to insert parts of the template from the excel file, she gets this:

[mergefield"Alumanae"]

I tried doing a repair install from Add/Remove Programs with no effect. I tried logging in under another user and it works fine with these files. When she logs in on another computer and tries those same files, it works fine.

I know it has something to do with files or settings stored locally on the computer for that particular user. How do I correct this?


----------



## nighthawk3001 (Dec 13, 2007)

do I need to clean out the temporary folder to clear out this problem?


----------



## nighthawk3001 (Dec 13, 2007)

by temporary folder, I obviously mean the windows system temp folder


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Nighthawk,

I suspect what you're really seeing is { MERGEFIELD "Alumanae" }. If so, you've got the field code display toggled 'on'. Pressing Alt-F9 toggles the code display on/off.


----------



## nighthawk3001 (Dec 13, 2007)

I tried that and it didn't work.

I also tried out empting out the temp folder with no luck. I then tried to remove the microsoft office templates out of the user folder (normal.dotm and normal11.dot) so that Office can re-create them and that didn't work.

I'm kind of low on ideas, can anyone help?


----------



## macropod (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi Nighthawk,

The only thing that can explain the appearance of {MERGEFIELD "Alumanae"} in the mailmerge main document is that the field code display is toggled 'on'. Pressing Alt-F9 should toggle the code display on/off. If it doesn't, the Alt-F9 key combo might have been re-assigned, so go to Word Options|Advanced, scroll down to 'Show document content' and make sure the 'Show field codes instead of their values' option is NOT checked.

The state of the temp folder has no bearing on this.


----------

